# choke cherry information needed



## jtstar (Aug 14, 2010)

Help I have been looking at a lot of recipes for choke cherry wine and they all differ can anyone tell me how many pounds of wild choke cherries I should use per gallon when I make my wine


----------



## Mud (Aug 14, 2010)

Look here. Wade posted that in response to a bunch of people (myself included) asking the same question a few weeks ago.


----------



## pwrose (Aug 14, 2010)

4# per gallon of fruit or 1 gallon of juice per 3 gallon batch. thats the best I can figure


----------



## jtstar (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replys


----------

